# Eden "Cabin Fever" swap?



## jd56 (Jan 5, 2014)

Any date set for the Eden NC "Cabin Fever" swap yet?
You guys always put in a great first of the year Eastern Area show.
Looking forward to this years gathering. No show stoppers for me to bring this year but there is always lots to be had at this show.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## menzorro (Jan 7, 2014)

I've been a couple times and really enjoyed it.  I PM'ed richtrix to see if a date had been set yet. Maybe an announcement will be made soon.


----------



## richtrix (Jan 10, 2014)

*Eden Show & Swap*

Hello all,  We will be setting a date for the show this month (Jan.) In the past we have been having a late winter swapmeet and a spring Show and swapmeet. From our participant feedback we have decided to have just one big Show/swap most likely sometime in March. We will be posting the details here on the forum as soon as we have a date.....Thanks, Richie


----------



## ozzmonaut (Jan 19, 2014)

I may actually have some things to show this time, and a truck large enough to bring more stuff


----------



## menzorro (Jan 22, 2014)

*March 1st Eden swap & show*

I'm going to try to get up there. I've been a couple times and really enjoyed it. Hope the old guy with the burgers and hot dog trailer shows up.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 22, 2014)

I'll try to get down there folks.
Steve K., are you going to be loading something in your truck for me?
Chris


----------



## Steve K (Jan 26, 2014)

*Loading the truck*

Chris...
My challenge is I need a bigger truck to haul what I need to to Eden.
Working on more space on the home front as well...Wife getting tired of 3 bicycles in master bedroom.
Hope to be there.
Steve


----------



## jd56 (Feb 1, 2014)

*Hope the old guy with the burgers and hot dog trailer shows up.*

*Hope the old guy with the burgers and hot dog trailer shows up"????*
Last time I attended I had to walk up the diner to get something to eat. And I've been to the last 2.
What old guy with a food trailer? 
Did I miss a show? 
Or did he set up before I started making the 5+ hour drives?

I hope to bring a few to unload and of course show off.
At least the 37 Hawthorne has a space in the trailer...you guys have the option to prepay for the classic. Trying to find a decent set of fenders to replace the rough ones on it.

Planning to have another auction, Richie? That was fun.

How about categories for the show? 
Maybe, adding something new, like a "His and Hers" or "Brother and Sister" matching make/model/year bikes category. But only because I have a matching set....still it would make a nice challenge.
Not that the categories aren't already enough. 

Such great looking bikes always are on display at Eden. And the swap is always put together well...but, hamburgers and dogs just a few steps away would be really cool.


----------



## ozzmonaut (Feb 2, 2014)

JD, there was a guy one year with an awesome hotdog/italian sausage trailer. Not sure which year. Steve K, you only have 3 bikes in the bedroom? Sounds like you just need more bikes. I thought I was going to have a stepvan to bring a bunch of stuff. For now it looks like I will just bring a few things in the beat up pickup


----------



## jd56 (Feb 13, 2014)

So here is Richie's and Tony's confirmation and announcement of the show this year.
Looking forward to it, however it's a hell of a drive.

And the diner up the street does have killer hamburgers

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...w-Sat-March-1st-Eden-NC&highlight=cabin+fever

And Chris, if you are showing up then maybe I can find room for the Excelsior frame (with kickstand issue) and fender that you said you'd offer to fix for me...let me know and I dismantle it for the trip.


----------



## Mungthetard (Feb 25, 2014)

Well it is official me and Maria will be attending ower first swap and show at Eden North Carolina any suggestions on what to bring 
thanks 
loop


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 25, 2014)

Generally a truck and lots of cash makes it a good swap meet! V/r Shawn


----------



## richtrix (Feb 25, 2014)

Mungthetard said:


> Well it is official me and Maria will be attending ower first swap and show at Eden North Carolina any suggestions on what to bring
> thanks
> loop




Whatever you bring you'll have fun....There will be something for everyone. Some people come to sell, some to show, some to buy and some to do all three  we like those. Have a safe trip, we look forward to meeting you.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 28, 2014)

Loaded the trailer then sold half that was in the load last night....so had to unload the trailer and reload different bikes....in the dark.
Wanted to bring some extra parts to unload but, just ran out of time...besides everything I decided to let go of, I put back in the shop as I just know I'll need that piece on the next project...whatever it might be.

Ought to be an interesting ride....but, the anticipation is killing me....now I got to go get some 5 hour for the ride. Sure hope the freezing drizzle holds up until I get there. I hate getting my bikes wet.

Just hope I get there before all of Tony's and Richie's goodies are sold.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 1, 2014)

Good luck JD and post up some pics! V/r Shawn


----------



## mruiz (Mar 7, 2014)

Were are the pics JD? For those of us with the challenge,  that can't go.


----------



## jd56 (Mar 7, 2014)

Let's see if this works
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=54789


----------

